# Conseils pour les composants d'un hackintosh



## ed.pi.bu (17 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaiterais me construire un PC sur lequel j'aimerais installer un hackintosh.
J'ai un budget de 3000 €, et j'ai prévu de me monter cette config : http://www.ldlc.com/b-be7777813bc44411.html.
Pensez-vous que cela soit possible d'installer un hackintosh là-dessus ?
Si oui, quels problèmes risquerais-je de rencontrer ?
Si non, pourquoi pas ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Locke (17 Juin 2015)

ed.pi.bu a dit:


> J'ai un budget de 3000 €


Avec ça j'achète directement un iMac 27" Retina.


----------



## polyzargone (17 Juin 2015)

ed.pi.bu a dit:


> Pensez-vous que cela soit possible d'installer un hackintosh là-dessus ?
> Si oui, quels problèmes risquerais-je de rencontrer ?
> Si non, pourquoi pas ?



Oui mais tu vas galérer.

Core i7-5930K + MSI X99S GAMING 7 = Haswell-e. Donc même réponse que dans ce post .

Pour la R9 295X2 c'est pas certain non plus, en tout cas, faudra bidouiller. Enfin, pour l'Asus PCE-AC56, elle me paraît bien chère alors qu'une clé USB WIFI fera largement l'affaire. Rien ne dit non plus qu'elle fonctionne sous OS X sans bidouilles.

Bref, si tu veux un conseil, revois tes exigences à la baisse. Avoir le top du top pour un Hackintosh n'est pas forcément une bonne idée dans la mesure où généralement, soit c'est compatible nativement, soit il faut du temps pour rendre toutes ces nouveautés compatibles. Et ça peut être long voire même impossible car ça ne vaudra pas la peine…

Un exemple concret : la plateforme X99 et Haswell-e me semblent bien parti pour n'avoir été qu'une phase de transition en attendant la prochaine génération. Pour l'instant, c'est rarement utilisé parce que trop cher et n'apportant pas un réel plus par rapport au reste. C'est le genre de produit qui sait faire plein de choses et qui est très prometteur mais qui dans les faits, n'est exploité par rien ou presque…


----------



## ed.pi.bu (17 Juin 2015)

polyzargone a dit:


> Oui mais tu vas galérer.
> 
> Core i7-5930K + MSI X99S GAMING 7 = Haswell-e. Donc même réponse que dans ce post .
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup pour votre commentaire. C'est bien ce que je pensais, et je pense que je vais du coup (oui je sais c'est mal  ) monter ce PC avec Windows 10 et m'acheter (un peu plus tard) un macbook pro retina 13 pouces


----------



## ed.pi.bu (17 Juin 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Avec ça j'achète directement un iMac 27" Retina.


C'est ce que je comptais faire au début, mais j'hésite maintenant (la puissance est excellente pour la config que je pourrais monter...)


----------



## polyzargone (17 Juin 2015)

Ceci étant dit, investir un poil au dessous te permettra d'avoir également un excellent Hackintosh. Honnêtement, toute cette puissance ne sert pas à grand chose. Si c'est pour jouer, l'important c'est la carte graphique. Plus que le processeur et le type de RAM. Et pour le reste, à moins d'être un professionnel de la 3D et/ou de l'audiovisuel, tu as de quoi voir venir avant de mettre à genoux un Haswell…

À moins avis, mettre autant d'argent dans ces trucs là ne sert à rien.


----------

